# Best And Worst Public Washroom Toilet Paper



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The best by far is Costco. Their Kirkland TP is the best. It's 2 ply but feels like 3 ply. Soft yet strong, and it's a little wider than most other TP rolls. The holder in the stall has 2 rolls. You can pull from both rolls and cut the paper prep time in half. Well done Costco.




















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The worst is Walmart. WTF is that transpartent, single ply, ultra thin, smooth, narrow, non absorbent, non perforated garbage they hang there as toilet paper? It's an insult. Two thumbs down. Maybe a finger poking through.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Came in expecting to be mildly outraged. Leaving in old man collusion satisfaction, two thumbs up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If there's enough in the holder and you're fingers don't go thru as you wipe what more can you ask. At least it's not those little squares like in some rest area cans. When I'm on the road on two wheels or four I always carry at least one roll of TP. As to what brand they use, it doesn't matter. Which reminds me I have to get some more for here so we'll see what wallyworld has on sale.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

player99 said:


> The best by far is Costco. Their Kirkland TP is the best. It's 2 ply but feels like 3 ply. Soft yet strong, and it's a little wider than most other TP rolls. The holder in the stall has 2 rolls. You can pull from both rolls and cut the paper prep time in half. Well done Costco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micky D's sucks as well.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think the worst was that hard, scratchy stuff in the stalls from elementary school. You know the stuff I'm talking about....

The tiny little squares that felt like you were wiping your ass with razor blades, and left small amounts of anal bleeding behind.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I live in a rural community with a septic tank and I am warned about using the Kirkland paper, it's just so nice!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

MarkM said:


> I live in a rural community with a septic tank and I am warned about using the Kirkland paper, it's just so nice!


Now you can wipe without stressing. On the bottom right of this picture says "safe for septic systems".


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

player99 said:


> Now you can wipe without stressing. On the bottom right of this picture says "safe for septic systems".


Good to know. We use this brand. I walk by the stuff they have on sale and buy this brand at regular price.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I think the worst was that hard, scratchy stuff in the stalls from elementary school. You know the stuff I'm talking about....
> 
> The tiny little squares that felt like you were wiping your ass with razor blades, and left small amounts of anal bleeding behind.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

player99 said:


> Now you can wipe without stressing. On the bottom right of this picture says "safe for septic systems".


Yah I saw that, it's just to much paper to go through the turd grinder out to the low flow 2" sewage line.

Septic tanks get pumped out by the honey wagon and it probably breaks down Aenough.

If we had big water consumption I probably wouldn't be concerned, my bride and I do not.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You gotta wonder just how fast this disolves . It's one thing if it's a very short time in the tank but if it starts as soon as the wipe starts are you in for a race?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Now there's a bidet ad in this thread.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Now there's a bidet ad in this thread.


There is? I thought those things were washed up.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Now there's a bidet ad in this thread.


Best purchase ever.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

player99 said:


> Best purchase ever.


As I've said many times before, I prefer to drag my ass across the front lawn like cat or a dog. 

Of course it's strange and disturbing, but the neighbours leave you alone.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The worst toilet paper is Star TreK toilet paper. It leaves Klingons around Uranus. 

Following closely is John Wayne toilet paper. Rough, tough, and don't take no shit.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

Covid approved:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Among the little "changes" we've made since Covid-19 struck, has been an avoidance of public washrooms. I don't think I've used one since March. There's my home and my office, both of which are regularly cleaned and about 5 km apart.

We really don't leave town these days and if we're out doing marketing and nature calls, we can always make it to my office or home.

I haven't been in a restaurant or other sit down environment since March.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Shit at home you weirdos 
Or, if you’re plagued with emergency bowel movements, bring supplies. 

I would rather shit in the parking lot than plunk down in a Walmart washroom.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> The worst toilet paper is Star TreK toilet paper. It leaves Klingons around Uranus.
> 
> Following closely is John Wayne toilet paper. Rough, tough, and don't take no shit.


This really should go in the "Puns you really like" thread, but then it really needs the context here to be appreciated. Tough call.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

numb41 said:


> Shit at home you weirdos
> Or, if you’re plagued with emergency bowel movements, bring supplies.
> 
> I would rather shit in the parking lot than plunk down in a Walmart washroom.


Or crap where you can when you have to. Crapping in a parking lot, even if it's a Wally World parking lot can have you up shit creek with out a paddle.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh, this shit (no pun... ok, kinda pun) is smack dab in the middle of my wheelhouse. 

The very worst of tp variants we've got available to us here, in North America, are absolute lux when compared to some of those I've encountered (and, tragically, spent much time with) in various regions of Europe- particularly Central and Eastern. You guys have no idea how good we've got it here, insofar as tp. Often pink, blue, or some other hue, and either ultra abrasive or so thin it makes you wonder "why even wipe?". The concept of multi-ply is as foreign to them as their language and culture is to most of you. It exists, but is a top-shelf item next to no one (in my circles) dares splurge for. I lived with this stuff for years while visiting grandparents every summer, and frequenting countless gas station, bar, and restaurant toilettes. The use of pleasant colours must be by design; a feint attempt to distract from the harshness that'll shortly ensue on your precious rim. My fav (read: def not fav) are the spots in Europe where an old man or woman sit at the entrance to the wc collecting your shit bounty and issuing you barely two full squares of barely held-together and almost-translucent mulch. My asshole and hygiene suffered tremendously over those childhood summers in Europe, but I'll be damned if it wasn't character-building.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

The local YMCA has the most narrow rolls imaginable, that is if they remember to fill the dispensers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

white buffalo said:


> Oh, this shit (no pun... ok, kinda pun) is smack dab in the middle of my wheelhouse.
> 
> The very worst of tp variants we've got available to us here, in North America, are absolute lux when compared to some of those I've encountered (and, tragically, spent much time with) in various regions of Europe- particularly Central and Eastern. You guys have no idea how good we've got it here, insofar as tp. Often pink, blue, or some other hue, and either ultra abrasive or so thin it makes you wonder "why even wipe?". The concept of multi-ply is as foreign to them as their language and culture is to most of you. It exists, but is a top-shelf item next to no one (in my circles) dares splurge for. I lived with this stuff for years while visiting grandparents every summer, and frequenting countless gas station, bar, and restaurant toilettes. The use of pleasant colours must be by design; a feint attempt to distract from the harshness that'll shortly ensue on your precious rim. My fav (read: def not fav) are the spots in Europe where an old man or woman sit at the entrance to the wc collecting your shit bounty and issuing you barely two full squares of barely held-together and almost-translucent mulch. My asshole and hygiene suffered tremendously over those childhood summers in Europe, but I'll be damned if it wasn't character-building.


They say that in Spain, for a long time, the TP in public places were actually pages torn from books a few hundred years old. Not too sure how that worked but it seems that some guy was sitting back doing some reading before he wiped and realized that the page he was reading told of where a couple of gold bearing ships went down in a storm on their way from Mexico to Spain. He grabbed the bags of pages and ended up making a lot of coin when he found the ships. I think the pages themselves were worth money too. That was from a Natn'l Geo I probably read while sitting on the can.
My first wife was into colored TP and rolls like this.








Matched the guest towels. It was super soft and the two cats we had would have spread all over the bathroom in no time at all.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember pay washrooms in Paris.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I remember pay washrooms in Paris.


The reason behind the song Brother can you spare a dime? Pay restrooms were all over the place in the 60's. One nice thing when they came out was the hot air hand dryers. Great when you're riding in cold, wet weather. Thaw out your hands and other parts fast.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> The reason behind the song Brother can you spare a dime? Pay restrooms were all over the place in the 60's. One nice thing when they came out was the hot air hand dryers. Great when you're riding in cold, wet weather. Thaw out your hands and other parts fast.


I guess it did better than the song "Buddy I Have To Take A Crap".


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The reason behind the song Brother can you spare a dime? Pay restrooms were all over the place in the 60's. One nice thing when they came out was the hot air hand dryers. Great when you're riding in cold, wet weather. Thaw out your hands and other parts fast.


The ones I remember were in the 80's and they were nothing special at all. Just a woman at a little table collecting the money. Women to the right and men to the left. It was all just open and one thing. If you didn't want to piss in front of everyone you'd have to go into a stall.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The reason behind the song Brother can you spare a dime? Pay restrooms were all over the place in the 60's. One nice thing when they came out was the hot air hand dryers. Great when you're riding in cold, wet weather. Thaw out your hands and other parts fast.


Here I sit, broken hearted
Paid a dime, and only farted.
The other day I took a chance,
Saved a dime, and shit my pants.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The shithouse poet strikes again. lol


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

keto said:


> Here I sit, broken hearted
> Paid a dime, and only farted.


And below that in different hand-writing: 

"Yesterday I took a chance
Saved a dime, but shit my pants." 

That's how I remember it. Team effort.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

You could always slide under to save the dime.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The shithouse poet strikes again. lol











For a good time call, 1-800-328-7448


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> You could always slide under to save the dime.


If the coin box on the door was there and the lock worked.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What are we going to do now that we don't have Sear's catalogues anymore? We'll actually have to buy toilet paper.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> What are we going to do now that we don't have Sear's catalogues anymore? We'll actually have to buy toilet paper.


Still plenty of Natn'l Geos at thrift stores, you can buy decades for a couple of bucks. Some you'll put aside to read over and over and over again....or at least look at the pictures.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I know a family that lives in the country with a septic sytem. They don't want the cost of having it pumped so they wipe and put the dirty TP in a pail in the bathroom. I told him for $500 every 3 to 5 years I gladly pay the bill to have the tank emptied and not have to have the poopy TP in a pail.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got that from Mad Magazine, believe it or not, fairly certain Sergio Aragones, not sure if a magazine or a softcover collection, of which I had a few. Also,

You know the honeymoon is over
And romance a dying flower
When she comes in and takes a shit
While you are in the shower.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> I got that from Mad Magazine, believe it or not, fairly certain Sergio Aragones, not sure if a magazine or a softcover collection, of which I had a few. Also,
> 
> You know the honeymoon is over
> And romance a dying flower
> ...


Anyone who's had kids or grand kids around can relate to this. Especially if there is toilet training going on. Giggle, giggle, flush. And they'd wait until you are nicely covered with soap. Another thing is to hear constant flushing and to go in and see the toilet paper spiraling into the toilet.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------

